# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Wakamaru, domestic robot, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mitsubishi Heavy Industries, Ltd.

Wakamaru on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Wakamaru Robot 

 Uploaded on Jan 1, 2006




> The Wakamaru robot developed by Mitsubishi video'ed at a robot exhibition in Akihabara - December, 2005.

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Feb 7, 2008




> Giving orders to this Mitsubishi yellow Robot called Wakamaru.

----------

